# The 2007 Orca finally reviewed......



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

Just got my issue of November's Bicycling magazine. They rode the new Orca....it was a really brief review, but they had pretty positive comments on the frame.

The main comments is that the new frame has both snappier sprint and climbing characteristics than the previous Orca and mutes road chatter really well (slightly more than some testers preferred).

It also has a new 320 gram fork which they say shows no mushiness in the sprints.

They also mentioned that the bike has a Selle Italia Thoork saddle that has elastomer absorbers which pivots on your downstroke increasing power and comfort in the ride.

That's about it. I'll wait to hear what pezcycling, velonews or cyclingnews has to say once they get their hands on one of them.

And of course when I ride it when the bike hit the LBS's around my area.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Wouldn't put too much weight in a review from Bicycling magazine. Sounds like they read the brochure and went from there. I'd wait for reviews from people on RBR. About the only magazine reviews I've read with merit are from Ride, the australian mag. They use a testing jig and record flex numbers at BB, headtube, and seat tube junctions. The "on road" review usually reflects this data.


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*Yeah, I totally agree*

I've read reviews in Ride and they are really comprehensive. The Bicycling magazine one seemed super short and fluffy considering they had their hands on the frame for some time. But everyone is starving for information on this bike so I thought I would share. Give it a month and the info will really start flowing on it.


----------

